# Treat list



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Are they all ok to give to mice? In moderation of course. I only feed my mice a food block diet so I like adding something every day so they don't get bored.

Banana chips
Barley
Brazil nut (in shell)
Cabbage
Cheerios
Chicken
Chestnut (in shell)
Collards
Cranberries (peeled)
Dog biscuits (high quality, nothing with nasty by-products in them)
Dog kibble (Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken Formula)
Mealworms
Millet spray
Mustard greens
Noodles (ingredient list 100% certified organic hard amber durum wheat)
Peaches
Peas
Popcorn
Radish
Raspberries
Romaine
Safflower seeds
Scrambled eggs
Turkey
Yogurt (plain)


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I'd say most of them are absolutely fine.

If it was me though, and I was unsure I would only give them the tiniest amounts of each food and try and keep an eye on how they react to it there and then eg. go for it straight away or not fussed, but also and more importantly keep an eye on their behaviour, poo and health for a day or two after to see what effect it has on them. The ones that have no effect and they show a lot of interest in will obviously be the best ones to give- just make sure it's all in suitable moderation! 

Nice to see someone else that like their mice having some variety as well, would be boring for them without it!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I give banana chips, cheerios, cooked chicken, dog biscuits, dog kibble, mealworms and millet spray off your list and they are all fine. Just not too much of any one thing.


----------

